# How start keeping venomous snakes?



## WhiteSnoopDogg (Nov 9, 2017)

Hello, i am interested in keeping venomous snakes in the future but i dont know how to start. I am doing research but how do i go about gaining experience? I dont know anyone that keeps venomous reptiles so i cant really find a mentor.
Any help that would help me prepare for keeping venomous snakes in the future would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

You need a licence first. Contact your council and ask them what they charge and what requirements they have.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

ian14 said:


> You need a licence first. Contact your council and ask them what they charge and what requirements they have.


The OP has been banned. I thought this was odd at first, until I checked their thread history. Basically, they have posted similar questions on a few topics. In short, they're a troll. The mods put an end to it.

I have found that those who ask about keeping venomous snakes, but don't know where to begin, have absolutely no idea about just how much of a commitment it is. They will only have their eyes truly opened to the seriousness of the hobby when they enter a venom room and snakes start being hooked out, and one of their closest friends ends up in ICU after a very serious, near fatal snakebite. I should know - I was one of them, and I have experienced both realities!


----------



## Tommy41 (5 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> You need a licence first. Contact your council and ask them what they charge and what requirements they have.


As I found you dont need to have licence to buy venomous snakes . 

Under the Dangerous Wild Animals (DWA) Act, it's perfectly legal to sell venomous snakes to people who don't have a licence to keep them: the legal onus is, instead, on the purchaser to have obtained a DWA licence from their local authority.

But as I underdtanded , is fully legal to buy it without having licence , obviously new owner have to obtain licence in their lokal autority (Council etc ) .


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Incorrect. You can't keep an animal without a license. Once you've bought an animal you then own it and are keeping it, so if you don't have a license you are breaking the law. 

Don't break the law.


----------



## Tommy41 (5 mo ago)

LiasisUK said:


> Incorrect. You can't keep an animal without a license. Once you've bought an animal you then own it and are keeping it, so if you don't have a license you are breaking the law.
> 
> Don't break the law.


My application is in process atm, But getting information from solicitor who actually replied on my e-mail with information above. And thats wierd, as one source saying one thing and other source saying completly something else .


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Buying an animal and keeping an animal aren't the same thing. If you don't have a license you can still buy a DWA species and then give it to a license holder to look after until you have a license, but you aren't allowed to keep a DWA species in your possession without a license. Doing so can result in prosecution.

I imagine the local authorities may possibly be lenient if you were unaware at the time of purchase. Though the seller should have checked and is obliged to do so. 

Regardless though why would you tell people they can just go out and buy venomous snakes, that in itself is irresponsible, regardless as to whether they can or not.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy41 said:


> My application is in process atm, But getting information from solicitor who actually replied on my e-mail with information above. And thats wierd, as one source saying one thing and other source saying completly something else .


You are going to struggle due to the current issue with Public Liability insurers refusing to even renew existing policies for licence holders, never mind new policies.
A requirement for a licence is Public Liability Insurance. And if you cannot get that, then you cannot hold a licence. As part of the application you have to show that you have the insurance policy.
As for your solicitor, I would respectfully suggest that if you feel you need one to help you apply for a licence (and I cannot see why, it's a case of filling a form, paying the fee, having an inspection and getting insured, none of which a solicitor can have any influence over) that you use one who actually knows the DWAA, as yours clearly doesn't! 
The bit about not needing a licence to buy a specimen is correct HOWEVER you cannot KEEP one unless you have a licence.
Should you find an insurer willing to provide the required cover please do provide the company details, as there are a lot of current licence holders unable to renew as their insurers will no longer provide cover.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Tommy41 said:


> My application is in process atm, But getting information from solicitor who actually replied on my e-mail with information above. And thats wierd, as one source saying one thing and other source saying completly something else .


Just to jump in here and ask if you own the property the animal will be kept in, or is it rented? - If rented then you will also need to have the written permission of the landlord or organisation you pay your rent to. One thing you will also find is the application process is not standard between councils, some are stricter than others, and some can and will make you jump through hoops before granting the licence application. Decades back one of the committee of a herp society I know had to remove woodchip paper from the room that would house six rattle snakes as the inspector thought it gave purchase to climb should a snake escape. He also had to have vivs that were double glassed with two locks.

As Ian and others have mentioned, you don't need a solicitor to make application. You will need everything in place prior to the inspection, which is a risk as it's going to cost you to modify the room (most insist on double door entry, sealed and secured windows, and even solid flooring so there is no risk of an escape snake getting under floorboards) that may all be in vein if they don't grant the permission. Its not like having a corn snake in a viv in your lounge....

As others have mentioned, it's now becoming harder to get the liability insurance for DWA... If you find one, then please post details hear to help others


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Tommy41 said:


> But as I underdtanded , is fully legal to buy it without having licence , obviously new owner have to obtain licence in their lokal autority (Council etc ) .


It's a bit like saying you don't need to have a drivers license to buy a car. Sure you don't - but good luck driving it home (legally).


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

> But as I underdtanded , is fully legal to buy it without having licence , obviously new owner have to obtain licence in their lokal autority (Council etc ) .


I would argue otherwise. It is not illegal to SELL a Schedule 1 species to someone without a licence. However you must be licenced to own one. So therefore you must have a licence first to legally take ownership, ie buy, such a specimen from a seller.
There is a clause in the Act giving 72 hours legal possession without a licence, HOWEVER, the accepted intention of this is for those transporting from one licence holder to another via a third party.

The DWAA is an extremely simple piece of legislation, trying to find loopholes that are not there is pointless and only damaging to the hobby.


----------

